# Di was delivered home this morning



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So sorry for you pain. I know it. It will get better in time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Oh, my heart is breaking for you. Max knows that Di is home and as painful as this is for you, I hope it gives you some solace that she is back. I have Smooch's ashes and her paw print, too.

You have been through so very much and it is so unfair. I will pray very hard for you and your hubby and Max and he will make the trip with you.

Try to take one day at a time, even though I'm sure it seems impossible now.
How far are you going to see your Mom and your brother?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. My heart feels your pain. Take care of each other.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am sorry. I know how hard it is to have them returned. I set up a nice decorated spot in my dresser to keep Belle safe. We will be doing it again soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are feeling this pain from so many fronts with losing Di and the health issues of your brother and Mom. It's hard enough with one, let alone all of these things. 

I remember how sad I felt bringing my Bridge Boys back home afterwards. When I got inside with Barkley,Toby followed me and sniffed at the box continually. It was so sad to see. Give Max a good ear rub for me-I'm sorry he's grieving so hard as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. No words can possibly take away your pain. Just know that there are people all over the world praying for you and holding you and yours close.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is unimaginable pain, and I am so sorry for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching for you... for Max... for your family. Holding you in my thoughts and prayers in this terribly difficult time.

Lucy


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry. Many thoughts and hugs for you. I am happy that she is back home, but you are right, it is bittersweet.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Very sad about what you are going through,


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, I couldn't wait for Casey to be "home" again with me. I know things are extra hard right now, my prayers are with you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i''ve been so sorry about losing your sweet friend.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking of you...what a difficult day.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so glad Di is now home with you. I feel so bad for you with all you have going on. You said life will never be the same. For the most part this is true. You have another chapter in you lives to begin. All the memories in life is the only thing we hold forever. To be cherished and go with us where ever we go. Many hugs for you, hubby and Max!!!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry for all you're going through at the moment. Di is a part of you and will always be with you! We'll continue to pray for y'all as well as Max's health! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. We do appreciate them so much. I'm sorry about being so bleak. There are just sometimes that are hard to get through. Getting our baby girl's ashes was a difficult moment.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. We do appreciate them so much. I'm sorry about being so bleak. There are just sometimes that are hard to get through. Getting our baby girl's ashes was a difficult moment.


We understand, believe me....it is difficult. HUGS.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking of you at such a hard time. Hugs to Max as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. We do appreciate them so much. I'm sorry about being so bleak. There are just sometimes that are hard to get through. Getting our baby girl's ashes was a difficult moment.


We all truly, and sadly, understand. There is no need to apologize.

It's such a deep pain. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that Princess Di has come home for the final time - I've always been so relieved when mine have come home that it always starts the tears off all over again.

Thinking of you all at this tough time


----------

